
Multilingual Hedge Fund - Combinatorics Puzzle - pratikpoddar
http://pratikpoddarcse.blogspot.in/2012/11/multilingual-hedge-fund-combinatorics.html
======
thedudemabry
I'm drawing a computer-sciencey blank on how to construct a proof (I should
really browse through some old textbooks.) But intuitively, the first part of
the constraint (the second is redundant) says that each employee must speak a
language that each other employee does not. Taken for all employees, that
constraint requires one unique language per employee. 70

------
mikhailfranco
Each hedgie speaks 4 out of 8 possible languages.

Giving 8 C 4 = 8!/4!4! = 70 distinct possibilities.

Mik

~~~
thedudemabry
Whoops! Nice work!

